# price range for working line puppy



## mrose (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking to purchase a working line puppy, in everyones opinon whats a reasonable price range. I know alot depnds on location and bloodlines. I'm located in North Carolina. any help is would be great


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would say anywhere from 1200 - 1800


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

1800 to 2500. You can find them for 1200-1500 but prices are going up. It's expensive to breed. I would say 1800 is the average price right now.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Up to $2,500.

Here is a great guide for general GSD info: German Shepherd Guide - Home 

Good luck with your search!
Moms


----------

